# JOI Guitars



## sasha (Nov 10, 2016)

s


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

awesome letter, I really prefer the letter A because its first.....and has a point...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Keep writing sasha...we are all waiting and cheering for you.

Welcome to the forum.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

1 post, 1 letter. Never heard of 1 letter spamming but...


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Can't get a *W* edgewise!
-------------*O
------------.R
-------------D
*


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I have a feeling it may have been a less than subtle ad?

Other than that, all I've got to say is .


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

My last name starts with s.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I think "S" is the most common consonant.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

consonant is a word that I havnt used scince 1970 when school became too hard and life was too easy.... and what the hell is a dangling modifier? - "i cant tell you but i know its mine" - cheers j


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Today's member is brought to you by the letter s and mass bewilderment.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

S is for Shill!!!!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Lmao. You guys know what JOI stands for, right?


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

First thing I thought of when the thread 'popped' up a few days ago. LOL


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> I think "S" is the most common consonant.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

adcandour said:


> View attachment 38465


Not me. That's my uncle Charlie.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

traynor_garnet said:


> Lmao. You guys know what JOI stands for, right?


I had to look it up...just when i thought I was getting good at all the abbr's...evidently, there's new ones


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

...LOL


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> Lmao. You guys know what JOI stands for, right?





Scotty said:


> I had to look it up...just when i thought I was getting good at all the abbr's...evidently, there's new ones


Now I'm not so sure I want to look it up .


----------

